# USB Drucker Brother HL 2030, Speedport 3 und Probleme..



## Lochnagar (4. Mai 2020)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe einen ehrwürdigen Brotherdrucker. Druckt super, per USB gar kein Problem.
Nun will ich ihn aber über mein Speedport 3 netzwerkfähig machen.
Der Speedport erkennt ihn
ich kann den Drucker hinzufügen, und das Ding meldet in Windows auch Bereitschaft.
Nur drucken, das will er nicht. Das macht er nur bei direktem USB Anschluß.

Hat jemand eine Idee für mich?


----------



## wuselsurfer (4. Mai 2020)

Hast Du den Drucker freigegeben?


----------

